# bc installations fehler



## Belum (9. Juni 2007)

huhu,
nachdem ich meine festplatte formatiert habe und windoof neu drauf gespielt habe hab ich wow classic ohne probleme installiert aber bei der bc installation kommt immer bei 30% folgender fehler:
  Die Datei "C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\Data\deDE\locale-deDE.MPQ : Interface\Icons\INV_Misc_ArmorKit_24.blp" konnte nicht geschrieben werden. Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. (MPQTarget:oMPQCopy)

neustart hat das problem nicht gelößt

weiss einer was ich machen kann?

kann leider im wow techinim forum net schreiben weil ich mich bei den agb´s verklickt hab ><


danke für jede hilfe im vorraus



mfg 

belum


----------



## Mondenkynd (9. Juni 2007)

Belum schrieb:


> huhu,
> nachdem ich meine festplatte formatiert habe und windoof neu drauf gespielt habe hab ich wow classic ohne probleme installiert aber bei der bc installation kommt immer bei 30% folgender fehler:
> Die Datei "C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\Data\deDE\locale-deDE.MPQ : Interface\Icons\INV_Misc_ArmorKit_24.blp" konnte nicht geschrieben werden. Sollte das Problem fortbestehen, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Technischen Support von Blizzard. (MPQTarget:oMPQCopy)
> 
> ...



CDs reinigen hilft sehr oft, hatte das Prob auch. Sonst lad dir BC bei Blizz runter.


----------



## Belum (9. Juni 2007)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> CDs reinigen hilft sehr oft, hatte das Prob auch. Sonst lad dir BC bei Blizz runter.



hab die cd´s jetzt mal sauber gemacht jetzt komm ich auf 98% und da kommt dann nen fehler das die datei nicht umbennannt werden konnte....ich halte es solangsam nicht mehr aus...die schönen täglichen quests ^^


----------



## Mondenkynd (9. Juni 2007)

Belum schrieb:


> hab die cd´s jetzt mal sauber gemacht jetzt komm ich auf 98% und da kommt dann nen fehler das die datei nicht umbennannt werden konnte....ich halte es solangsam nicht mehr aus...die schönen täglichen quests ^^



Ich vestehe dich sehr gut, hab mein WoW + BC insgesamt 8 mal versucht zu installieren und mitten drin Abbruch und wieder neu....daher nach Installation eine DVD erstellen und das Prob ist gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belum (9. Juni 2007)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Ich vestehe dich sehr gut, hab mein WoW + BC insgesamt 8 mal versucht zu installieren und mitten drin Abbruch und wieder neu....daher nach Installation eine DVD erstellen und das Prob ist gelöst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so der download von bc bei blizz ist nach stunden endlich fertig hab gleich angefangen zu installieren...aber genau das gleiche problem wie mit den cd´s jetzt bei 98% datei bla bla konnte nicht umbenannt werden... *heeul*


----------



## Wagga (11. Juni 2007)

> kann leider im wow techinim forum net schreiben weil ich mich bei den agb´s verklickt hab ><



Das Problem kannst du lösen in dem du die Cookies in deinem Browser löschst.
Danach solltest du wieder die Möglichkeit haben die Angaben nochmals einzu geben.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Oxilitor (11. Juni 2007)

World of Warcraft Classic einfach mal wieder neuinstallieren?!


----------

